
Want to attract and retain Gen Y? Better rethink everything - terpua
http://www.azcentral.com/business/articles/2008/09/16/20080916bizaz-geny0908-ON.html
======
run4yourlives
This isn't Hacker News, but I do have an opinion on this, so I'll let it slide
since it's vaguely business related.

I'm going to take the unpopular option and say that no, business doesn't have
to re-think everything because of gen-y.

This generation of young know-it-alls has had the fortunate experience of
never having to understand what life is like in an economic downturn. That's
clearly evident in most of the y'ers I meet everyday (I'm "x" myself). This is
about to change in a big way. Because of that, the days of having companies
begging for you to come work for them are soon going to be a thing of the
past, at least temporarily.

That, coupled with the natural process of maturity, will give enough of a dose
of reality to gen-y'ers that at least some of them will start to reduce the
level of demands they would make on corporations.

Some things are changing, like companies allowing for flex-hours, but that has
little if anything to do with gen y exclusively.

~~~
m0digital
I think an economic downturn is only going to temporarily suppress our ideals
and actually make them stronger. There would be no reason for us to jump ship
for greener pastures when the economy comes around again. I don't think
maturity is the same as making peace with your dreams, it should only
strengthen your determination.

